# Am I pregnant?



## waterwob (Mar 18, 2016)

Ok so I started a day earlier, then 9 days after finishing my periods I get spotting.

I might have forgotten to take my pill on a few occasions due to being so tired and drained, when I'm on my period I only bleed for 4 to 5 days.

What do you think???


----------



## StepGirlfriend (Dec 29, 2014)

I think if you only forgot to take your pill once or twice on random occasions, the chances are slim, but of course a test would be your best way to know for sure.


----------

